# Step bars for 2006 Frontier



## PerogyBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello

after searching forums and online for cool step bars for my
2006 Frontier, I decided on the 5" oval chrome bars from Lund.

I installed them in about 1 hour. See attached pics.

The bug deflector is from Nissan.

*For all your Canadians*...I ordered these bars from RealTruck.Com has Pickup Truck, SUV and Auto Accessories and Automotive Performance like tonneau bed covers, floor mats, snow plows, nerf bars and programmers,
and after paying them $90 shipping to Canada, and UPS their $45 rip off
brokerage fee, I still saved about $110 from what the stores wanted here in
Calgary!!! 

This truck is awesome, and I look forward to 20 years with it, like my other 
Nissan truck, an 1987 SE V6 hardbody.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks very sharp. I have a 2005 which is the same stule as the 06. I put on the Nissan ones just because the matted grey are the same colour as my truck., Took me a sunday afternoon


----------

